# James Singleton Fan Club



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

The James Singleton Fan Club is now in full effect! PM me to join!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

add me in


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

me 2


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

ANOTHER DOUBLE DOUBLE WOWEE.

btw, singleton = ron artest look-alike. he also has the same effort on the boards as artest is on perimeter d. im likin him!


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

definitely yes please!! :clap:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

of course its not going to last, but just in case anyone is taking note, here are the top rookies of those who have played 2 games:

Points:
1. Deron Williams, utah: 14/game
2. SINGLETON, clippers 13.5/game
3. Chris paul, NOR 13/game

Rebounds:
1. Bogut, Mil 13/game
2. SINGLETON, clippers 11.5/game (and more per 48min than bogut)
3. not even close.

Steals
1. (tied), Chris paul, saras, SINGLETON 2/game

and of course, hes the only rookie with 2 double doubles.

Good job singleton. Once maggette comes back, even if his numbers are sliced by 30-50%, i think it might be good enough to get into the rookie game, you never know.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

ill join :clap:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I'll join.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

didnt you go to the game? Wow, you made it home fast....

too bad singleton didnt make that dunk. That probably would have made ESPN.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> didnt you go to the game? Wow, you made it home fast....
> 
> too bad singleton didnt make that dunk. That probably would have made ESPN.



Yeah pretty good traffic for tonight. One that one play you mentioned would have been so sweet. He almost ripped the rim off.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

One eerie thing about watching him was his baseline jump shots. something that loy vaught then bobby simmons made famous over the years for the clippers.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

I've been very impressed with Singleton this 2 games. He's a monster rebounder, it seems like his always in perfect position to rebound the ball. Even when he's not close to the ball, he has amazing hopes and jumps over the opposing player to get the rebound. He looks like he has a good mid range shot, I say he looks, because this is barely the second game I've seen him play. One thing I haven't seen him do is shoot the 3 point shot. I've read that he's also a decent shooter from beyond the 3 point arc too. What a find, it looks like the scouts have been doing a good job this past few years.(Ross, Rebraca, Singleton, Simmons, etc..) Let's just hope that Korolev doesn't disappoint us.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

I was at the game too and I gotta just say that Singleton so far is as good as advertised (on the net of course), and he alone rips to shreds this notion that the team has not depth. He is active on the boards ALL THE TIME, a shot bounces off the rim, there's four hawks waiting to rebound it, and all of a sudden there he is, pulling it down and passing it back out. Best of all though, I think he's also setting the pace for the rest of the team, namely Wilcox, to work harder at eating the glass.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Put Me In.. This Kid Is Pretty Good


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

I'm in the fan club since 2003 

sign me in the american one too


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Add me in as well. He's killing it.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)




----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)




----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Him and Kobe can trash talk to each other in Italian.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Thanks for the GREAT PHOTOS italianbblover. This is where everyone can come to marvel at the guy's hops.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

ClipOre4Life said:


> Him and Kobe can trash talk to each other in Italian.


Rofl

They plus for sure Charlie Smith, Manu Ginobili, Oberto, Jaric, Maurice Evans and Carlos Delfino :clown:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

He was the favourite player of Giorgio Armani


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Add me to fan club.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

amazing thing is, he didnt even average a double double as a STARTER in europe did he?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> amazing thing is, he didnt even average a double double as a STARTER in europe did he?


He did on his previous team in italy (i believe 20pts, 12 rebounds) but when he went to one of the top teams, Milano, he averaged 12 points, 8 rebounds.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

One thing I remember about during the 1st game was that they said in his senior year in high school he averaged 20 rebounds a game!


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Tap-dunks (6Mb)


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Weasel said:


> He did on his previous team in italy (i believe 20pts, 12 rebounds) but when he went to one of the top teams, Milano, he averaged 12 points, 8 rebounds.


During 2003-2004 season (italian 2nd division) he averaged 13.3 points and 12.0 rebounds per game, while in the 2004-2005 season (Armani Milan, italian A1 league) he averaged 12.2 points and 8.4 rebounds.

Gretz !


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

italianBBlover said:


> During 2003-2004 season (italian 2nd division) he averaged 13.3 points and 12.0 rebounds per game, while in the 2004-2005 season (Armani Milan, italia A1 league) he averaged 12.2 points and 8.4 rebounds.
> 
> Gretz !


Thanks for the correction.


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes (Aug 15, 2005)

I can't wait till I can get me a James Singleton Clipper Jersey! I think he might be one of the best rookie signing in Clippper history. It seems like everyone I know is talking about him, even my friends, who are laker fans. My girlfriend even thinks he speaks well and has major marketing value.

GREAT JOB CLIPPER MANAGEMENT IN FINDING THIS GUY. This makes me feel a lot better, since I wasn't so happy with our draft picture.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey Wilmatic2, you might want to hit enter or break up the conitinuos line in your sig. It is streching out your posts big time.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Sign me up. Has anyone else noticed James looks alot like Ron Artest.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Great pictures. Does it seem odd to see basketball uniforms with company logos and other advertisements on them? Is this commom in Europe?

G-Force


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks Weasel. Is this better?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Thanks Weasel. Is this better?


Yes.



> Great pictures. Does it seem odd to see basketball uniforms with company logos and other advertisements on them? Is this commom in Europe?



I believe so.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

G-Force said:


> Great pictures. Does it seem odd to see basketball uniforms with company logos and other advertisements on them? Is this commom in Europe?
> 
> G-Force


Yes, it normal.

All those logos are fresh $$$$, don't forget it :angel: 

And if I'm right Stern want take something like that in NBA too.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

Sign me up.
JSFC
I'm #123 to sign up.
just make sure i get my card and my lunch box with his signature on it.

Singleton may look like Artest... but he plays like a young Dennis Rodman.
This guy is incredible.
Wait till he gets a highlight slam dunk from the free-throw line. In warm-ups on opening night he was trying some dunks to get the players pumped (or himself).. he is exciting to watch.


----------



## Toilets 4 Sale (Nov 2, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> The James Singleton Fan Club is now in full effect! PM me to join!


Im in like throw back jerseys... Thanks!


----------

